

Ask HN: Google waves invite request - cadalac

Hi,<p>could somebody please send me an invite for Google waves? It would be much appreciated. I'll delete this once I get one.<p>maxz941 at gmail dot com
======
justinkelly
done

~~~
cadalac
Thank you, my friend.

